# Are you a "big dog" person or a "little dog" person?



## Magic (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you consider yourself a "big dog person" or a "little dog person"? I've always considered myself a big dog person; I have a Great Dane female (house dog) who is 153 pounds and 34" tall, and two Livestock Guardian Dogs, one at approximately 100 pounds and the other about 150 pounds. Our smallest dog is a Catahoula and she weighs 60 pounds, also a house dog.

A friend is fostering a darling four-pound Yorkie female that was taken from a puppy-mill situation, and I'm considering adopting her. Can a big dog person be a tiny dog person too? Opinions?


----------



## Flying minis (Sep 29, 2011)

I started as a big dog person, then moved down : )

Always had big dogs, labs and collies. Then we found the "ditch dog" - we think she's a border collie mix, but she's small and about 30 pounds. From there I got 2 chihuahuas, they are 5 and 8 pounds!

All have their good and bad - love them both. But we have found an issue - we had to get the second small dog so the first one had a playmate, but neither is big enough to safely play with the border collie, so she has no one to play with. Maybe you need to get 2 small dogs?


----------



## chandab (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess I prefer medium size dogs. I've had a shepard mix, an Australian Shepherd, and a blue heelerX; all were in the 40-50# range, and just about the right size. What I consider big dogs are too big, and I just don't care for little dogs. My MIL has a doxie, and he's a nice enough dog, but I'd never have one. I've had friends with chihuahuas, nice enough but I don't want one. I've been around miniature Schnauzers, nice dogs (even the two neurotic dogs my Aussie grew up with), but I don't want one.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> I started as a big dog person, then moved down : )
> 
> Always had big dogs, labs and collies. Then we found the "ditch dog" - we think she's a border collie mix, but she's small and about 30 pounds. From there I got 2 chihuahuas, they are 5 and 8 pounds!
> 
> All have their good and bad - love them both. But we have found an issue - we had to get the second small dog so the first one had a playmate, but neither is big enough to safely play with the border collie, so she has no one to play with. Maybe you need to get 2 small dogs?




You are SO helpful, lol!





I like the idea of a little dog being small enough to take with me when I go places; something I just plain cannot do with the really big dogs very often.

But I do worry about a tiny dog getting hurt by the Catahoula. I wouldn't take her out to the barn where the LGDs are, I'd be more worried about her getting hurt by the horses, I think the LGDs would be fine, and the Great Dane is very gentle and careful, but the Catahoula is playful. Still, the Catahoula is good with the one cat that isn't afraid of her, and the cat is close to the same size as the Yorkie.

If I were going to be practical I'd get another dog about the size of the Catahoula so those two could play together.... hmmmm


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

I have both but I am a BIG Yorkie fan. I have 2 Yorkies, a weimaraner and a British bull dog. Yorkies are fantastic Big dogs in a little body



They have heaps of character and are really easy to train. My 2 will walk any where with me without a lead and they never leave my side.

I have had many over the years and they have all given my hours and hours of joy.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input, Eagle. My husband's aunt and uncle used to have several Yorkies and I thought they were awesome little dogs. I haven't met this rescue Yorkie in person yet but from the sound of it I'd like her. She needs lots of rehab of course, as she'd been caged basically her entire life it sounds like (sigh) but she's healthy. Her foster mom is doing her best to work with her right now, and I could contue that. I have a soft spot for dogs in need.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

Look out though, they do have funny habits


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 29, 2011)

I've always been a big dog person.. the little dogs just seem to yappy for me. Also wouldnt be much of a deterant for a thief....


----------



## LindaL (Sep 29, 2011)

I love both big dogs and little dogs...My preference in big dogs, tho, is prohibitive as I am a renter and MOST landlords will not allow the breeds I like...Rotties and Dobermans. I also love Labs, but can't bring myself to get another one since my 1st "heart" dog was a black Lab.

I've since become a small dog person and having 4 small dogs is a lot easier than having several big ones...LOL! I own 2 Min Pins (LOVE this breed), a larger Yorkie and a Chihuahua/Papillon mix (Chion).

Good luck with your "new" Yorkie! If your Catahoula plays well with smaller dogs they should be fine together.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

But who could say no to this


----------



## REO (Sep 29, 2011)

Eagle said:


> But who could say no to this


*AW!!!!!!*


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 29, 2011)

I love tiny dogs; my current ones are a 6 lb. Malteses and a 4 lb. Chihuahua(I've had a number of Chihuahuas in my lifetime...all pretty true to type and truly small.) That said, I have also had and loved several large(not 'supersized', but considered large)dogs...including a Lab, a Rottie, a half-Rott, half-Dobie,a purebred Ridgeback(who was extra large for a female at 113 lbs. at her life's zenith). After I lost her at age 12 1/2 last year, I watched the rescue groups for MONTHS looking for another 'larger' dog with the qualities I want. I needed one with a little age, size, SHORT hair coat(just don't need anything else with a lot of 'FUR' that needs serious grooming to keep up!), and most of all, that would respect my present fencing AND be OK with my elderly small dogs(vitally important to me!)FINALLY found a purported? Ridgeback cross at Animal Humane, and she is working out VERY well! 1 1/2 yrs, 60 lbs.,already housebroken and w/ some bssic obedience...respects the fencing and OK w/ the 'tinies', though I don't leave her alone w/ them in the house because she does try to 'play', and is just too ROUGH for them! She is a goofball, loves to run BIG circles at TOP SPEED, just for the heck of it; also very vocal, growling and whining while doing her best to stand on her head(no kidding; if I can ever get a video, I plan to send it to 'America's Funniest HV'...it is hilarious to see!) She loves the minis; thinks they are other dogs, I believe, so I have to speak to her sometimes when she is trying to get one of them to play!

I have NEVER allowed my tiny dogs to go out to the barn, period...to me, it presents just too many hazards for them. They have a safely fenced back yard, plus the house, and they are quite content. I do let them go with me in the truck occasionally, when the weather is suitable, but have never taken them 'everywhere", though I might wish to if I had no other responsibilities when traveling. Having a dog along IS a big responsibility in itself, IMO.

I think it is VERY easy to be BOTH a big AND a small dog 'person', and I'd bet you'll love it! Let us know what you decide, OK? and best wishes!

Margo


----------



## bevann (Sep 29, 2011)

Eagle that pup is just TOOO cute.I'm not a big Yorkie fan, but I could take that pup home.I started in 1958 with German Shepherds and raised and showed them for over 42 years(same line descended form my origianl breeding pair in 1960.Got a Pembroke Welsh Corgi(big dog attitude with no legs)in 1972 and have had them since.2 spayed females now are 11 and 9.5 Thinking about a Standard parti poodle when something happens to 1 of these but not sure the younger 1 would tolerate a larger female dog.I love all dogs-each breed has their won special unique traits We had a blue heeler for a while He was awesome, but they can be very 1 person attached(he was and it wasn't me.)


----------



## Jill (Sep 29, 2011)

We have both, but I'm a little dog, especially shih-tzu, kinda person



The little fur boy below is my best friend and my second of my life "he must be from a story book" kind of dog. Love him so much it hurts... If he's not a gift from God, I don't know what is.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 29, 2011)

I always considered myself a big dog person. The bigger the better. In fact I used to regularly declare that small dogs weren't _real_ dogs at all, they were 'scraps left over from making the real dogs'



But... I have been forced to eat those words and am now a lover of both. I do not love every breed whether they are big or little but I got a Boston Terrier for my birthday 2 years ago and I am thrilled to have her in my life. She is less than 20 lbs but can hold her own with my 135+ lb Bullmastiff while still being small enough to cuddle on my lap, travel in my vehicle and go with me almost every where. I too worried a bit when she first came here to live that she'd be hurt by the big guy but she just walks all over him.. literally and figuratively








Here is a picture of my pair. Love em both but for different reasons.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 29, 2011)

Funny you should ask that! We've always had big dogs (Dobermans) we bred them for awhile and then we got into the tiny dogs. So I LOVE both but have a big soft spot for my dobies...and guess what. I get home from school today and my dad surprises me with a doberman puppy!



I started to cry and this is the one thing I have been asking for, for years! We pick her up the 15th I'm so excited


----------



## little lady (Sep 29, 2011)

Growing up I had bad experiences with dogs, great dane tried to bite me, pekingese came after me and a beagle bite me in the face. I grew up with a black lab that was the most awesome dog. We also had an australian sheppard but she was a one person dog and that wasn't me. So when I got married and had kids I thought it would be a good idea for my kids to grow up with a dog so they would have better experiences than I. We got a short haired collie/husky mix and she was fantastic with the kids, loved that dog...even though she played too rough with the cats. Then we were dogless for a few years and figured when we retired we would get a dog then. Some friends of ours had shih tzus, and I just loved their "Sweet Pea". So when they said she was expecting I was excited. When they were born I went to see them and I was done. We now have a shih tzu and I would have never believed in a million years that I could love a dog so much. He is such an awesome dog, with the grandkids, with anybody that comes over. He goes out to the barn, on walks and loves to go for rides in the car. Here he is guarding my grandson.








And here is his cute face.










So I guess my answer would be little dog...now.





PS Eagle your Yorkie pup is just too darn adorable!!!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 29, 2011)

Eagle said:


> But who could say no to this



CUTENESS ALERT!!!!

I have both- a big chocolate Lab and a Jack Russell. I love both, for their different reasons. I've always had big dogs but love my little Poopy-Toby!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 29, 2011)

i own big dogs i have a great dane X bullmastiff and a rottweiler

but i just love all dogs great and small

i have my own mobile dog wash business

and iam with dogs all the time coudnt think of a better job then being outside hanging out with dogs


----------



## susanne (Sep 29, 2011)

I love them all -- tiny, giant, and everything in between!

We just lost our old Yorkshire Terror, Teddie, who had the personality of an entire kennel. We took him in as a foster dog, but he instantly decided Keith was his human. Teddie worshipped Keith and only put up with me. Every night he would spoon against Keith's stomach and try to kick me out of bed!

I've been owned by a number of terriers, and the only drawback is when they remind you that they are smarter and more stubborn than you!

For the time being, we have a tiny Maltese, Billie Holiday, and our ancient blind toy poodle, Shadow. We are on the lookout for an LGD...time to balance the pack with another biggie to watch over the littlies.

Our little dogs are never allowed in the corral, but when I'm carrying one, all three horses sniff them and get all soft-eyed, as if they're saying "It's a baby!"


----------



## Mona (Sep 30, 2011)

DEFINITELY BOTH!! I have always had at least one of each. We've had a Great Dane/Mastiff cross, Great Danes, a Lab cross, an Anatolian, a Great Pyrenees, and Boxers for the "big dogs" throughout the past 30 + years, and for small dogs, we have had Terrier crosses, Chihuahuas, Toy Poodles, a Shih Tzu, a Boston Terrier, and a Chinese Crested/Chihuahua mix.

We have also owned Whippets, which really are a more mid-sized breed. LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## little lady (Sep 30, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I always considered myself a big dog person. The bigger the better. In fact I used to regularly declare that small dogs weren't _real_ dogs at all, they were 'scraps left over from making the real dogs'
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Love the pics of these two!! Cute!!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 30, 2011)

I've always thought of myself as a big dog person....didn't care much for ankle biters..Labs are my favorite and always will be. Brutus was 120lbs and not fat at all, just a huge lab, people thought he was mixed w/great dane as he was so tall for a lab. We got Radar when Brutus was about 4, who is the mix in my avatar, he is what I consider medium size, 50lbs. Then came Tanga who is the rat terrier in my avatar, I consider him small at 15 lbs, but he is also tall as he has long legs and only a couple inches shorter than Radar but much smaller physique, he is perfect for our lifestyle, tough but small enough for us to pick up w/o getting a hernia. The 15-20lb dog size works well for our lifestyle...boating, camping, traveling. We actually had to buy Brutus a pontoon boat as he got older he could no longer get in our ski/fish boat and aside from the fact he was too big to pick up, it also hurt his back end when we would lift him, so yep we bought him a boat. At 50lbs, Radar is not easy to pick up but it can be done. I don't think I would ever get anything smaller than 12 lbs as although they are easy to cart around, I would worry about a super small dog getting hurt, stepped on in our active lifestyle. My Mom has a yorkie, at 3 lbs it is so fragile...if it gets caught in the door it could be killed, those tiny ones are just too fragile for us and they also seem difficult to train/housebreak from what I've researched...cute, yes, but not for us. When we settle down and don't travel around so much I WILL get another lab, just waiting for the right time.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 30, 2011)

little lady said:


> Love the pics of these two!! Cute!!


Thank you. We are rather biased but we think so too.



The funny thing is that the little one is the undisputed princess of the house. Every one bows to her.lol. Its not that she is snippy or cranky at all, in fact she is very sweet and just loves to play with anyone who will go for it, but she is still the boss. She reminds me of the TV show "Dinosaurs" that was on a few years ago, her motto is "Gotta love me, I'm the baby" LOL And the big guy, Magnum, just has the kindest, easiest going personality of any dog I've ever owned. He's an excellent watch dog and keeps the wildlife away but never shows the least bit of aggression to any other dogs or to people. We had Magnum's mom too and she was a big hit at the vets office for her agreeable nature. She was so easy to deal with even for the less pleasant procedures they had to do that they never had to sedate her or worry about restraint if it was going to be owwey for her.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2011)

I love all dogs all sizes. I've had large, medium and small sizes in the mix. My preference however for my person...I guess you can say I'm a big dog person. Just love those big majestic dogs that behind closed doors turn into mushy, goofy big lugs!



Right now I have 2 dogs...the older one is a Boxer and very independent. My other one is a Cane Corso (Mastiff family) and my heart dog. She has been my shadow from day one. Wherever I am you can be sure she will be there with me. She is a protection/guard dog and I have fallen head over heels with this breed. You can see a slide show of my girls on my website under On The Ranch "The Girls of Wolf Moon Ranch".

Reighnmaker...I LOVE your Bully and your Boston!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 30, 2011)

I am an all dog person, small medium and large....I LOVE dogs.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Sterling. It seems we have similar tastes in dog breeds.



Your 2 are wonderful looking dogs. That may be one of the nicest looking Boxers I've seen in some time. So many are almost 'delicate' it seems, I like a dog that has some bone



even my small dog is a bit of a brick. I'm very attracted to bully breeds and mastiff types.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Thank you Sterling. It seems we have similar tastes in dog breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! My Boxer is a smaller (in height) 75 lb. girl. Bulky but not long legged. Her mother was the old type of Boxer and her father altho not too boxy, was not the leaner long legged type either. My Boxer before her was the long legged lean type. I've also seen where breeders are now trying to make the Cane Corso more stocky. Give me a stocky Boxer, but give me a long legged and taller Cane Corso.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 30, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Thank you! My Boxer is a smaller (in height) 75 lb. girl. Bulky but not long legged. Her mother was the old type of Boxer and her father altho not too boxy, was not the leaner long legged type either. My Boxer before her was the long legged lean type. I've also seen where breeders are now trying to make the Cane Corso more stocky. Give me a stocky Boxer, but give me a long legged and taller Cane Corso.


In every breed and every animal it is the same. Breeders are always adjusting the type. Sometimes thats a good thing, sometimes not so much. I have a neighbor here who has a Cane Corso and she (its a female) is no where near as nice as yours.She is only about the size of a lab and not very stocky at all. She's still a pretty dog to look at (okay only a mastiff lover would call them pretty I know



) but no where near what yours is.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 30, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> She's still a pretty dog to look at (okay only a mastiff lover would call them pretty I know
> 
> 
> 
> ) but no where near what yours is.






Mastiff lover indeed.



As with any breed I think it not only takes an overview but to know them is to love them. I have seen Connies as your friend's is on the smaller side, but still with that same personality we all know and love. Thank you for the kind words on my Lakota....I'm sure she will give me a big smile when I tell her other people have commented on how pretty she is.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 1, 2011)

Generally 'big dog' here. We did have one wonderful small mixed breed dog, we think she was schnauzer/poodle, possibly had a bit dachshund in her. She was a house dog but was sturdy enough to come outside with us, and she was great at chasing mean tomcats out of the yard, she'd bark to tell us if a horse was out--just a real good little dog. If we could find another like her it would be okay, but the small, yappy floor mop type of dog don't do us much good.

So, we stick with bigger dogs that can be outside with us--German Shepherds have always been our favorite breed. We currently have Arielle, who is a sable Shepherd of Czech breeding. She's finally getting good this year (2 years old) but has been very slow maturing. She now keeps people out of the yard and just in the past few weeks has been chasing the Cottonwood Critter out of the yard, so she is finally earning her keep.

This is Arielle at the age of 6 months:


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 1, 2011)

I am a dog person period. I personally do not like generalizations about small useless dogs or big wild dogs LOL

I have alot of dogs ranging in size from about 4 lbs to 75 lbs. They are all inside dogs and get along great. The little ones play with the 75 lb golden puppy and we have not had any issues they all seem to know when play gets a bit to rough. The advantage the little ones have is when they feel it is getting to wild they quick duck under a chair or couch or even the bed and the golden is to give to really get under there so they have a safety zone LOL


----------



## Minimor (Oct 1, 2011)

Now this is funny, after I said that a floor mop type of dog isn't of much use to us. I was hauling a load of old rotten hay to the dump at lunch time, and I came up on this little thing running down the road. I got close & it veered in front of my truck, then when I stopped it came around to the side of the truck to peer hopefully up at me. Yep, a little floor mop sort of a dog!



I opened the door & she tried to jump in, so I got out & put her in.

I have no idea where she came from--there were no houses nearby. The closest place was about a mile away & there was no one home there. I wasn't leaving her there on the road, just in case someone had dumped her out & she didn't have anywhere to go and not with the Cottonwood Critter being still out & about & preying on pets in this area. She has no collar, no tattoo.











If I don't find her owner we will have to decide if we will keep her or find a new home for her. She is currently sound asleep on the couch; apparently she is a lap dog & sleeps on the couch, not on a chair, and certainly not on the floor. She is okay with cats but snarls ferociously at big dogs. (Cottonwood Critter, BEWARE!)


----------



## Sonya (Oct 1, 2011)

awee, she's cute as ever Minimor! Looks like you got yourself a "floor mop"! lol.


----------



## dixie_belle (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, my husband and I have differing opinions on dogs. He likes big dogs, and if they are extremely hairy, even better. So HIS dog was Cinnamon, the great pyrenees
We just had to have her put down recently, as I have posted, due to having bone cancer. He is presently looking at another rescue, this time it is a St. Bernard mix. Sigh.

MY dog it Bitsy.

She was sooooo cute still is, especially in her pink, leopard print coat. 


So he will have a BIG dog and I'll have my little lap dog. (But we all know whose dog is cuter!!!)


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 1, 2011)

I am both... We have 2 chocolate labs (one is just a puppy) and then we have a blue heeler and also 3 pomeranians. So I would say it is VERY possible to be both... I cannot imagine my life without either size of dog...


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 2, 2011)

I like both, grew up with all sorts and variaties of dogs all different sizes. I don't think I would own a 100# plus dog, only because I'm so small it would be harder for me to train it to behave! I am currently owned by a 5lbs Toy Fox Terrier, Teo. My sister and I do tease at times that he isn't a real dog. Teo does come out to the barn with me, but I am careful about keeping him away from the young horses, they are more likely to hurt him because they are curious. I want a standard poodle, but have to wait until I can afford one, after feeding a little dog for so long, I think the dog food bills for a big dog would be sticker shock!


----------



## shadowpaints (Oct 2, 2011)

we currently have

3 Shelties ( Star, Merlin, Destiny)

A black lab (Violet)

A blue doberman, Odie.

we have a farm dog also he is a stbernard mix.

i like big and small LOL


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Minimor is now converted to the small useless dogs, lol just you wait and see how great they are! My yorkie barks in the bulldog's ear when she hears something and won't stop until the big fat lump gets fed up and goes to investigate what is happening outside, they also keep the mice out.

I only take Izzy the weirmaraner down to the stables though as the yorkies are just too small and would get hurt.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know--this small, useless dog just might become a hairy little pancake if she stays around here. She is not horse smart & was determined to follow into the horse paddocks this morning--and I have horses that will chase dogs....even stomp dogs. I had to chase her out of the front corral several times. She was ferocious about chasing the big dog but finally gave that up when Arielle ignored her. She was bouncing around & snarfing at a cat once, trying to make him run (he wouldn't).

I just saw an ad for Shepherd puppies--the same breeder that I got Arielle from. Arielle's father Jake was killed in a freak accident last year. Now the lady has apparently acquired a new male, Joey, and he is one handsome guy. Unfortunately for me she is raising only registered pups now (Arielle's mother was purebred but not registered) and while Jake's registered pups were $800, Joey's are now $1200. Too much out of my price range.



Do you 'spose she'd trade a Shepherd pup for a Shih Zzu?


----------



## chandab (Oct 2, 2011)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> after feeding a little dog for so long, I think the dog food bills for a big dog would be sticker shock!


Ok, so for comparison... We have two 40-50# herding dogs (one red heeler and one blue healerX), we go through at least one 40# bag of dog food per month. We'd probably go through more if the red heeler would eat more, but she's too busy doing everything but eating (we do give her table scraps and other extras, as she is thin). [i don't worry too much about the blue heelerX, she does get dog food, but also finds her own food; last winter she ate a deer and a cow, both she found dead out in the back pasture.



]


----------



## ohmt (Oct 3, 2011)

I am a big dog person all the way. My collie is my doggie 'soul mate'. She is so intelligent, loyal, and sweet. Wouldn't hurt a fly and is always right by my side (but never in the way). My grandmother has 4 pekingese (spelling?) and a maltese and while they are sweet for the most part, I can't stand them. They are loud (ALWAYS barking at something), obnoxious, and much harder to train. They have accidents in the house at least once a week. My collie will wake me in the middle of the night if she has to potty. She has never had an accident. I just love her-so laid back and of course horse savvy. She takes in abondoned cats and kittens and is always out playing with the foals. Great with my little 3 yr old sister who tries to 'ride' her and gets right in her face. The little dogs snap, the collie loves the attention.

Yep, big dog person here!


----------



## New mini (Oct 3, 2011)

I have1 Great Pyrenees, and 2 Boxers so I guess I am into the larger breeds. I do not think Boxers are larger but that is my opinion. I have had boxers all my life and now have my second Gt Prys. I would like to get a smaller dog and am trying to figure out what kind. As you know I have alpacas and 1 horse soon to be 1 large horse and one mini. My whole yard is fenced with no climb fence so my dogs run the yard instead of me wlking them. I do not really want a very small dog but would like a lap dog. Any ideas? I lost my chow/border collie mix a little over a month ago and miss her terribly.


----------



## Mona (Oct 3, 2011)

Nancy, if you like Boxers then a small dog for you would be a BOSTON TERRIER!! They are absolutely BEAUTIFUL, SWEET dogs, loaded with personality, always making you laugh at their antics. BUT, beware, these dogs come in various sizes (3 different weight groups), so make sure you do your homework and ask the size of the parents (weights) and choose the smallest if you want a lap dog. My Molly was about 15 pounsd, and they do come smaller, and she ws a WONDERFUL lap dog and wonderful all around companion!!


----------



## anoki (Oct 3, 2011)

Mid sized!





I grew up with a yellow lab, then a St Bernard/Black Lab x, then I got a medium sized mutt, also a Rotti and a St Bernard. But my all time favourites are my Cardigan Welsh Corgis. 30-40 lbs, small enough to take pretty much everywhere, but not a small 'froo-froo' dog. I've had numerous people say that they are a lot more dog than they thought they would have been and were very impressed with that fact!! Not for everyone, as they are super smart.....but with 7 in the house now I'd have to say they are my favourite!



:wub

~kathryn


----------



## New mini (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion on the Boston Terriers. I just checked them out on the web and was interested until I saw the costs Pups are listed for sale from $650.00 to $2400. Wow I did not even pay that musch for my Gt Prys.


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 4, 2011)

Love 'em all.

But it's the small guys I want in my life. My ancient Maltese died a couple of months ago and I've been waiting for something to turn up to keep my Cocker Spaniel company. Nothing has yet so guess I'll have to make a decision (and I'm not good at decisions). What I do know is I want something tiny, female and incredibly cute...Oh I guess that would be a ''froo froo dog''.. Probably end up with something huge, male and decidedly lacking in froo froo.

Good word 'froo froo" Like it.


----------



## anoki (Oct 4, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> Good word 'froo froo" Like it.






not sure where I picked up that term...whether it was at a dog show, or whether it was something I coined....but I hope people don't take offence to the word!!

I love the 'froo-froo' dogs!! I always watch them at dog shows!!! They are absolutely adorable!!!! Just not the dog for me





~kathryn


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 4, 2011)

anoki said:


> not sure where I picked up that term...whether it was at a dog show, or whether it was something I coined....
> 
> ~kathryn


Don't think you coined that one Kathryn, we use it in my family all the time too. Probably some french word we English speaking Canadians have made our own.

I second the Boston Terriers, they are wonderful dogs, happy to be a lap dog but ready at a moments notice to go hiking, play fetch or just romp in the back yard. They have everything I like about the big dogs plus the benefits of being small- they can curl up on my lap or in my bed without me being crowded and they can ride in my car happily even if I have a passenger or 2. As for cost, yes they can be pricey but you might want to check into breed rescues. Sometimes you might find your perfect dog waiting for a badly needed new home and there are quite a few Boston rescues on line.

Mine is an excellent watch dog but not yappy at all which happens to be the thing that I always disliked about small dogs..


----------

